# Swimming for fatloss? (Possible moron question)



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Did my 2k swim last night, and amongst thinking about lots of other stuff, I also considered this....

There are lots of thermogenics out to help fatloss, sauna suits etc. Does body temperature affect fat loss? As when swimming you obviously don't get as hot as you do running or whatever, so would you burn off the same amount of cal / fat? Does it make a difference? Or am I a total bell end?

Flame suit well and truly on.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

You're right about two things:

1, Swimming is good for fat loss

2, You are a total bell end:thumb:

I don't know about the temperature thing though. I wouldn't imagine it makes any difference.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ye swimming would burn plenty of calories as i believ u are using all if not most of your muscles. Calories burnt are energy expended, not how much u sweat. Your body uses calories to control your temp, but it also uses calories to think and talk and do everything but this doesnt mean that u can go and have thinkathon and burn lbs of fat from ur waist


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Come to think of it, I think the cooling effect of the water helps me with endurance as I flag a bit when I get really hot.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

So why are people buying *thermo*genics?



B.Johnson said:


> Come to think of it, I think the cooling effect of the water helps me with endurance as I flag a bit when I get really hot.


Same


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

i have looked into this in the past

if the temperature of the water is below a certain amount you wont lose any fat atall

the warmer the water you swim in the better


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> So why are people buying *thermo*genics?
> 
> Same


 I got some of those thermopure MP tablets with that new year bundle and they seemed to help but it could have been my diet. I wouldn't buy them again as I can't be sure and they are about £25.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

David2012 said:


> i have looked into this in the past
> 
> if the temperature of the water is below a certain amount you wont lose any fat atall
> 
> the warmer the water you swim in the better


Really?

any links to studies etc?

Come to think of it, seals and walruses are pretty fat and they swim a lot.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> So why are people buying *thermo*genics?
> 
> Same


Clever marketing lol, no seriously though - yes your body burns calories to control body temp, so yes thermogenics work, but to a massive extent?? nope. If u went to Antarctica - u would need tons of calories then because of how hard your body is working to try and not freeze, so yes ur body temp does play a part. But keeping cool while swimming wouldnt make much difference imo compared to the amount of muscles u r using to swim.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

wtf


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

David2012 said:


> i have looked into this in the past
> 
> if the temperature of the water is below a certain amount you wont lose any fat atall
> 
> the warmer the water you swim in the better


LOL what a load of tripe


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

So the general feeling is that it's great for fatloss and water temp makes minimal if any difference?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i remember watching a program that stated that swimming burns MUCH less calories than other sports because the temperature of the swimmer is lower.

and this link bears that out....

http://www.nutristrategy.com/activitylist3.htm


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL what a load of tripe


got look it up, titties


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Copied from another forum I found through Google where this question was asked:

"Cold water does not inhibit fat loss. It causes you to burn more calories in order to maintain your body temperature."


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

well i can also post countless things saying the complete opposite ....


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm after science, not broscience.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

David2012 said:


> i have looked into this in the past
> 
> if the temperature of the water is below a certain amount you wont lose any fat atall
> 
> the warmer the water you swim in the better


There actualy was some studdies guys,however i believe the swimms were in the sea,and below certain temps,your body holds onto fat to insulate itself!

I cannot remember figures but it is true,just slightly over simplified,like me!

It was Russian studies comrad!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

biglbs said:


> There actualy was some studdies guys,however i believe the swimms were in the sea,and below certain temps,your body holds onto fat to insulate itself!
> 
> I cannot remember figures but it is true,just slightly over simplified,like me!
> 
> It was Russian studies comrad!


but the body still has to burn caloires to move the muscles so does that mean that swimming in cold water is extremely catabolic? it has to get the cals from somewhere......


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.worldofdiets.com/swimming-in-cold-water-is-bad-for-weight-loss/

This says that it is down to eating more after swimming due to the cold water making you hungry?

+1 on catabolic question.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

think all you need to look at is how many calories professional swimmers eat, Phelps is on 12,000 a day......swimming for me is the only cardio i enjoy, plus you use your entire body so your fine


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> think all you need to look at is how many calories professional swimmers eat, Phelps is on 12,000 a day......swimming for me is the only cardio i enjoy, plus you use your entire body so your fine


ding ding ding, we have a winner


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

I go swimming normally 2 to 3 times a week. I think you do still sweat a little sometimes when in the pool if your going hard enough. Its just you dont notice it like you would if you were running etc.

Its supposed to be good for fat loss. Look at the people who are good swimmers hardly any fat on them and normally have a good body ( no **** )


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I know that when I stand up and have a break, whatever part of me that is out of the water is red hot.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> ding ding ding, we have a winner


ill have 10grams of DNP and some Tbol thanks or a dance from you know who:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> but the body still has to burn caloires to move the muscles so does that mean that swimming in cold water is extremely catabolic? it has to get the cals from somewhere......


I have no idea mate but remember the studdies,

I cannot see a swimming pool making it happen as they aint cold.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Just come back from Mexico and forgot how much I love swimming...defo gonna factor this in to my routine now...good for my dodgy shoulder too! Win.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

David2012 said:


> i have looked into this in the past
> 
> if the temperature of the water is below a certain amount you wont lose any fat atall
> 
> the warmer the water you swim in the better


im confused. obviously you will burn calories regardless of the temperature as swimming is exercise.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> ye swimming would burn plenty of calories as i believ u are using all if not most of your muscles. Calories burnt are energy expended, not how much u sweat. Your body uses calories to control your temp, but it also uses calories to think and talk and do everything but this doesnt mean that u can go and have thinkathon and burn lbs of fat from ur waist


lols how often would i have to do this thinkathon to drop a size?


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Did my 2k swim last night, and amongst thinking about lots of other stuff, I also considered this....
> 
> There are lots of thermogenics out to help fatloss, sauna suits etc. Does body temperature affect fat loss? As when swimming you obviously don't get as hot as you do running or whatever, so would you burn off the same amount of cal / fat? Does it make a difference? Or am I a total bell end?
> 
> Flame suit well and truly on.


Well...a few little known facts about your body are...

1.Your body can sweat underwater

2.Core temperature still increases when swimming regardless of cold water etc however, when swimming in extreme cold, swimmers cover themselves in goosefat as when the body heats up, blood circulates closer to the skin and must stay warm

3.Sauna suits etc are good for losing water weight eg for losing weight for a weigh-in (boxing) and the reason they work so well is that the sweat has nowhere to evaporate causing the body to produce more to cool itself.

Just fck off the thermogenics as overdoing it will just bugger you up more because dehydration sets in remarkably quick and aching joints aint no good!


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

As for the swimming, its intense cardio, you use nearly all your muscles in natural motion just like running and boxing and its cheap. I tend to do clean and press or kettlebells for weights with cardio THEN I do a full cardio workout after either mma or running with weight. Fighting fits the way to go!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Must be good my pal swam for Scotland, gave up and got really fat within 2 months lol


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

It's great I can't run since Christmas as I ruptured a ligament in my ankle and after a run I cant walk the next day so took up swimming

Started of couldn't swim more than 10 lengths in the last week I have been able to do about 60-70 lengths no problem and the fat is coming off pretty well and seem to be keeping muscle


----------

